# Satellite tv



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi I have heard that you are no longer going to be able to receive satellite programs through a dish and box and that it is all going to have to be streamed through an internet provider can anybody tell me if they know anything about this,also does anybody know of a good internet provider around the almancil,vilamora,loule area,I am looking to get internet for my property that I am in the process of buying,I will be renting for a while until I can retire so don't know if it would be best to have it installed permanent or just get one of these switch on packages I have heard about that let you just say when it needs to be on or off,also an idea of prices would be helpful if anyone has an idea,also if they are still keeping satellite any idea of good providers and costs for that would be appreciated,thank you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

No one seems to know what UK channels will/won't be viewable after the change over is completed so better to wait and see how it works out.

Lots of internet packages available but generally SAPO PT offer phone and fairly slow (often unreliable) internet.

MEO is owned by SAPO PT and offer a wide range of packages with faster & more reliable internet & for example, we have a MEO package where we get a fair amount of free calls, TV & unlimited internet for about €48 per month.

WOW I believe offer a similar sort of package but I don't know much about them. 

Fibre optic is available from some providers in some but not all areas.... I might be wrong but think the biggest supplier is MEO for this.

If you can't get anything else then Bentley Walker Tooway is a very fast & reliable satellite option that probably costs a tad more than the others I've mentioned but not much more.

If you have a good internet connection, you can view Filmon.com as well so that gives you a few half decent channels. 

I've sure others here will be able to advise you further.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As Travelling man says *until* the changeover to new satellite completed *early December this year* no one really knows but all reports to date suggest regardless of dish size that Coimbra southwards will no longer get UK TV via satellite and a set top box. Nor has Sky made any really announcement about channel moves to new sat or the beam it will use.

Personally until information is accurate and proven I wouldn't invest in traditional dish, set top box, afraid to a degree the same with internet, if UK TV is really important to you again I'd wait for early December before committing to one provider or another. 

Me I'm *no fan* of PT the Meo provider, availability, service, speed you'll get is down to location and offer price might be 49€ pm but it doesn't stay at that price and yes English TV channels but no BBC1, ITV etc.

Optimus who supply WoW a 4G service offer internet + phone for as little as 28€ pm @ 20mbs more than adequate for internet TV. Phone bit as an example basic is 2.99€pm but for 6.99€ pm you get unlimited national calls, EU, US & Canada 24/7, Meo's "free" international calls are limited to 9pm to 9am , weekends & holidays 

Internet TV going forward as mentioned Filmon offer a good service but theres no guarantee it or similar will continue as all of these rebroadcasters are under pressure to stop streaming copyright material, so you also need a good VPN supplier to access UK TV or going sat internet route then a benefit of Bentley Walker, Tooway etc does give you a UK IP address


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies as always,still not sure which would be best is there anybody out there who has holiday properties that they rent out that would be able to tell me how much they pay for the internet and t.v in properties they rent to holiday makers and if they have a year round contract or just have the services switched on when they have holidaymakers in the homes.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Any *on-off service is expensive*, UK TV seriously is not something you should offer as part off rental until new sat is in position and we'll know what is available and how.

Currently Optimus WoW if you can get it at your property has the best offer for internet & telephone, cheaper I believe than all similar offerings, from any company, these days people expect a internet connection at very least.


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Canoeman,
thanks for your information as always very helpful,I would not be looking to have anything installed until next year anyway,I was just after a bit of an idea what would be the best way to go if or when the tv was changed,do you know if you have to have a telephone with internet package,I don't really like the idea of having a phone in a rental property.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

With WoW phone is an optional extra, with PT - sapo yes but you could unplug phone but would still need to pay for it, with Meo Internet + phone package, believe only if fibre optic connected, dearer than WoW, not looked at Vodafone recently


----------



## KJones (Sep 19, 2012)

This is a great thread. Just about to sign up to Zon and get a new router/broadband and phone line in. It's €53 a month but has good upload and download speeds. We r in Vilamoura. I'm not sure if we will still be able to get the free view channels we currently have through Iberostar. Does anyone know?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Iberostar? If it's only phone & internet you want then Optimus WoW if you can get the 3.5 or 4G service have a 20 mbps package far more than adequate for internet TV at under 30€ pm


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

*sat tv*

Hi KJones,
we are also looking to buy in Vilamoura area so your reply is helpful,can you please tell me what does your package include internet,tv,phone ect,would be real helpful to know as hopefully what we buy we will be renting out and would like to offer free internet as well as a good variety of tv channels,english obviously preferable,do you also have a sat dish installed and set top box,I am not really up on all this techy stuff so any help would be much appreciated,also does anything have to be dug in to have it installed or anything,thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

All reports say that UK TV via satellite will not be possible (probably south of Coimbra) after new year when new sat and switchover is now planned *regardless* of dish size, your options for TV with very limited English channels like History, Nat Geographic not BB1, 2, ITV etc are Meo, Zon, Vodafone all offer TV, phone, internet packages but they are expensive especially when opening offers finish.

All + Optimus offer internet + or - home telephone that will enable internet TV how you get that depends, you either need to use a rebroadcaster like FilmOn or you need as VPN for a UK/USA IP address so you can access UK TV online

It's all still wait and see for the Algarve & south of Coimbra the only still unknown is whether Sky will be using new tight UK beam as yet I haven't seen any reports one way or another.

from a renting point yes it's obviously an extra but if rest of southern Portugal is in same boat your on a level playing field


----------



## John7777 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Astra 2e*

Possible switch over now January


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Switchover delayed till January because BBC etc didn't want any risk to Christmas tramissions


----------

